# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Τρόπος για να τρώνε τα πουλιά φρούτα, λαχανικά και κεχρί!

## Ρία

Είναι γνωστό ότι τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά είναι πολύ σημαντικά για την σωστή διατροφή και ανάπτυξη των πουλιών. 

Όμως πολλές φορές αντιμετωπίζουμε το πρόβλημα, ο παπαγαλος μας (κυρίως, διότι τα καναρίνια συνηθως είναι πιο εύκολα σε αυτόν τον τομέα) να ΜΗΝ ΛΕΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΑΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΦΡΟΥΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΛΑΧΑΝΙΚΑ που του έχουμε βάλει στο κλουβι!

Επίσης πολλές φορές δεν πάνε να δοκιμάσουν ούτε το κεχρί για το οποιο συνήθως τρελαινονται και επίσης είναι απαραίτητο για την εκπαίδευση! 

Αφού λοιπόν δοκίμασα την μέθοδο αυτή στο κοκατίλ μου και την είπα και σε άλλα μέλη και πέτυχε, πήρα την αποφαση να την δημοσιεύσω!

*ΞΕΚΙΝΑΜΕ!!*

Αρχικά διαβάζουμε τα απαραίτητα άρθρα για την διατροφή του εκάστοτε παπαγάλου καθώς και το γενικό  *Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι*Έπειτα παίρνουμε μερικά (2-3 όχι άπειρα) απο τα επιτρεπτά φρούτα και λαχανικά

τα κόβουμε σε μικρά κομματάκια(όχι νιανιά  :: ) και τα βάζουμε σε ένα μπολάκι (μην γεμίσουμε το μπολάκι)

βάζουμε στο μπολάκι και ένα κομμμάτι τσαμπί κεχρι(αν δεν το τρώει!)

Ύστερα βάζουμε λίγη παπαγαλίνη, τα ανακατευουμε όλα μαζί και μετά πασπαλίζουμε λίγη παπαγαλίνη και απο πάνω (αν ο παπαγαλος είναι μεγάλος και δεν τρώει παπαγαλίνη, βάζουμε αντί για παπαγαλίνη το δικό του φαγητό)

Πριν τοποθετήσουμε το μπολάκι μέσα στο κλουβι, βγάζουμε για λίγες ώρες τις υπόλοιπες ταΐστρες!! ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΜΟΝΟ!!!  μην ψοφήσει απο την πείνα το πουλάκι!!*Δύο ώρες είναι καλά*!!

ΦΡΟΝΤΙΖΟΥΜΕ,όταν θα το κάνουμε αυτό, να είμαστε στο σπίτι για να δούμε τι θα κάνει........ παρακολουθούμε να δούμε αν θα πάει να φάει την παπαγαλίνη... αν την φάει, μπορεί να τσιμπίσει κ τα φρούτα κ τα λαχανικά που θα έχουμε απο κάτω, καθώς και απο το κεχρί! Έτσι θα παρατηρησουμε και τι του αρέσει και τι όχι....

Αν το τρώει το κεχρί γενικά, καλύτερα να μην βάλουμε μέσα γιατί κατα πάσα πιθανότητα δεν θα αγγίξει τα φρούτα!

Αυτό μπορούμε να το κάνουμε κάθε μέρα για δύο ωρίτσες αλλά όχι συνεχως με τα ίδια υλικά.... Κάθε παπαγάλος έχει τα δικά του γούστα, διαφορετικά απο των υπολοιπων....

Αυτη τη μέθοδο προτείνω....μετά την τοποθέτηση των ταιστρών ( τις αφαιρούμε για ΔΥΟ ωρες) μπορούμε να αφήσουμε το μπολάκι μέσα (προσοχή να μην σαπίσουν τα υλικά)

Θέλω τα σχόλια σας για την καλυτέρευση της μεθόδου καθώς και τις παρατηρήσεις σας αν το δοκιμάσετε!  :Cool0037:  Ελπίζω να είναι χρήσιμο 


Αν δουμε ότι από την πρώτη κιόλας μέρα δοκιμάσει απο τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά που έχουμε ή απο το τσαμπί κεχρί, ας μην την σταματησουμε την μέθοδο. Μπορούμε να την συνεχίσουμε για μερικές μέρες με διάφορα υλικά....

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Εγω θα ελεγα να φτιαχναμε κεκακια φρουτων και λαχανικων.. εχω διαβασει συνταγες σε μια ομαδα στο facebook για παπαγαλους.. ενας τυπος ειχε προβλημα με την αποδεκτικοτητα των πουλιων του στα φρουτα και σε ορισμενα λαχανικα. Τα πουλακια του καταβροχθισαν ολα τα κεκακια και δεν εμεινε ψιχουλο. Εαν εχω χρονο και υλικα, και το καταφερω χωρις να καψω το σπιτι μου θα σας πω συνταγη και αποδεκτικοτητα..
Υ.Γ. Ωραιο κειμενο.. :Happy0065:

----------


## Ρία

χαχαχαχα!!! άντε θα περιμένουμε γιατί οι δικοί μου δεν τα πάνε τόοσο καλά με τα κεικάκια!

----------


## mitsman

ΑΝ τηρούσαμε ενα σωστο προγραμμα σιτισης των πουλιών μας δεν θα υπηρχε αυτο το προβλημα...
Ο καθενας που ξερει το ειδος με το οποιο ασχολειται θα πρεπει να ξερει την ποσοτητα που τρωει καθημερινα αυτο το ειδος!

Ας παρω τα cockatiel για παραδειγμα, τα οποια τρωνε περιπου 16 γραμμαρια την ημερα σπορια!
Το σωστο θα ηταν να του διναμε στο ξημέρωμα 8 γραμμάρια και πριν το σουρουπο μια ωρα άλλα 8 γραμμαρια...
Στο ενδιαμεσο μπορουμε να προσφέρουμε οτι θελουμε και η δεκτικοτητα στο οτιδηποτε θα ειναι τεραστια.....


Υ.Γ. για να τηρησουμε αυτο το προγραμμα πρεπει να ειμαστε απολυτα σιγουροι οτι θα μπορουμε να το τηρησουμε ευλαβικά και δεν θα αφησουμε τα πουλια νηστικα και θα πεθανουν!

----------


## Ρία

Δεν το γνώριζα αυτό!! Σε ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία! Ουσιαστικά αυτά τα δύο θα ήταν τα κυρίως γευματα δηλαδή και στο ενδιάμεσο θα ηταν τα φρούτα... κατάλαβα!

Βέβαια πολύ δύσκολα αναλαμβάνει κάποιος την "ευθύνη" να το κάνει αυτό!

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι κατι πραγματικα τοσο δυσκολο και να το τηρησουμε αλλα και να προσαρμοσουμε τα πουλια σε αυτο ,που ακομη και εγω δεν το τηρω!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δημητρη, ειναι δυσκολο αυτο που λες.. δεν εχουμε ολοι χρονο ολη μερα να βαζουμε σωστες ποσοτητες τροφης σε συγκεκριμενες στα πουλια μας.. εαν π.χ. ενα απογευματακι-βραδακι παμε βολτα και δεν προλαβουμε να τους αφησουμε φαι τι γινεται? Τα αφηνουμε νηστικα ή αφηνουμε την διασκεδαση για να βαλουμε σπορακια?

----------


## mitsman

Ξαναλεω οτι ουτε εγω το κανω.... απλα αναφερω το σωστο...!!

Οπως για παραδειγμα λεμε οτι οι εφημεριδες στον πατο των κλουβιων δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο... Ναι, το λεμε, αλλα δεν σημαινει οτι το κανουμε κιολας!! Εχω οως την υποχρεωση αφου το ξερω να το πω!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δεν ειπα κατι συγκεκριμενα σε εσενα βρε!

Απλως ειναι δυσκολο το σωστο που αναφερεις και αδυνατον να τηρηθει για παντα απο εναν ανθρωπο χομπιστα-εκτροφεα!

----------


## Ρία

Υπάρχουν άπειρα πράγματα που πρέπει να γίνονται αλλά δεν γίνονται... Τέλος πάντων.

----------


## Antigoni87

Ρία, μου αρέσει πολύ η ιδέα σου!! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι κ τα δικά μου κοκατίλ, ενώ τρώνε χορταρικά (αντίδια, σπανάκι, μαρούλι κτλ) δεν αγγίζουν ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ φρούτα! 
Μήλο έχω βάλει, πορτοκάλι έχω βάλει, βασικά δε θυμάμαι τι άλλο έχω βάλει αλλά ούτε να το πλησιάσουν να δουν τι είναι. Ενώ με ένα χορταράκι πάνε κατευθείαν κ τσιμπάνε (όχι πολύ αλλά αρκεί). Το ίδιο κ με το μπρόκολο, το οποίο τσακίζουν. Οπότε θα κάνω αύριο μια δοκιμή, θα τα αφήσω να φάνε το πρωί, κ μετά θα βγάλω 2 ώρες την ταϊστρα. Ε, το μεσημέρι θα μπει φρουτάκι στο μενού μαζί με σποράκια...! Ανυπομονώ να τα δω να τρώνε μπανάνα και μήλο <3

----------


## Antigoni87

Υγ. Δημητρη mitsman, όταν γεμίζουμε το μπολάκι τους με παραπανίσια, είμαστε σίγουροι ότι τρώνε περίπου στα 16 γραμ. τη μέρα; Γιατί αν τρώνε πχ και διπλάσια ποσότητα επειδή παρασύρονται εχοντας συνεχεια αρκετο φαγητο, λογικα θα παχαινουν... Αναρωτιόμουν αν τα ίδια ξέρουν πότε να σταματάνε!

----------


## mitsman

εννοειται τρωνε παραπανω αντιγονη!!!! εννοειται παχαινουν.....
Ειναι σαν εμενα ενα πραγμα..... οσο φαι και να μου βαλεις στο πιατο θα το καταβροχθίσω!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Με εσωσες............τα παντα ειχα προσπαθησει εκτος απο αυτο....!!!!!!!!!!!!μπορουμε αντι φρουτα και λαχανικα να βαλουμε αυγο......γτ τα δικα μου δεν το αγγιζουν καθολου...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!! ::

----------


## Ρία

> Ρία, μου αρέσει πολύ η ιδέα σου!! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι κ τα δικά μου κοκατίλ, ενώ τρώνε χορταρικά (αντίδια, σπανάκι, μαρούλι κτλ) δεν αγγίζουν ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ φρούτα! 
> Μήλο έχω βάλει, πορτοκάλι έχω βάλει, βασικά δε θυμάμαι τι άλλο έχω βάλει αλλά ούτε να το πλησιάσουν να δουν τι είναι. Ενώ με ένα χορταράκι πάνε κατευθείαν κ τσιμπάνε (όχι πολύ αλλά αρκεί). Το ίδιο κ με το μπρόκολο, το οποίο τσακίζουν. Οπότε θα κάνω αύριο μια δοκιμή, θα τα αφήσω να φάνε το πρωί, κ μετά θα βγάλω 2 ώρες την ταϊστρα. Ε, το μεσημέρι θα μπει φρουτάκι στο μενού μαζί με σποράκια...! Ανυπομονώ να τα δω να τρώνε μπανάνα και μήλο <3


Αντιγονάκι!!!! μπορείς εσυ μέσα στο μπολάκι κάτω απο τα φρούτα να βάλεις κανα χορταρικό που το τρώνε έτσι ώστε να τα ελκύσεις!!!

αν δεν φάνε απο την πρώτη μέρα, μην απογοητευτείς!!! περιμένω να μου πεις αποτελέσματα!!!

----------


## Ρία

> Με εσωσες............τα παντα ειχα προσπαθησει εκτος απο αυτο....!!!!!!!!!!!!μπορουμε αντι φρουτα και λαχανικα να βαλουμε αυγο......γτ τα δικα μου δεν το αγγιζουν καθολου...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!


καλησπέρα μάριε!! το αυγό δύσκολα πιστευω να το φάνε έτσι! μπορείς όμως να τους πασπαλίσεις μαζί με τα άλλα και λίγη αυγοτροφή!!! ψάξε μέσα στο φόρουμ (κυρίως στον τομέα των καναρινιών) αυγοτροφές και φτιάξει όποια σε βολεύει! πες μου αποτελέσματα και εσυ!!

----------


## mai_tai

> εννοειται τρωνε παραπανω αντιγονη!!!! εννοειται παχαινουν.....
> !


ποσο ειναι 16 γραμμαρια ρε πεδες πανω κατω...??2 κουταλιες τις σουπας ας πουμε..? :Icon Embarassed:   κ εγω στο περιπου βαζω  2-3 κουταλιες γιατο καθε ενα...κοκατιλ κ παλι σαν πεινασμενα κανουν..!!

----------


## Ρία

Στελιο!! μόλις τωρα το μέτρησα!! 2 κουταλιές της σουπας είναι περίπου 16 γραμμάρια!!!

Ρε παιδιά ο δικός μου τρώει πολύ περισσότερο και είναι αδύνατος ο άτιμος! μάλλον θα έχει καλό μεταβολισμό!!

----------


## mai_tai

νασαι καλα ΡΙΑ-εγω μαλλον τα εχω καλομαθει πολυ...-3 κουταλιες ημερισιως...κ κανουν σαν παλαβα αμα  τελειωσουν τα σπορια τους...!προσπαθω να τους δωσω να καταλαβουν  για την κριση στην  ελλαδα.... αλλα αυτα σφυριζουν....αδιαφορα... :: χαχαχαχαχααχα

----------


## Ρία

xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa!!!! και εμενα οι δικοι μου δεν καταλαβαινουν ντιπ!!!!

εσενα τσακώνονται κ καταναλώνουν θερμίδες!! χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Vrasidas

Αν κατάλαβα καλά αυτό που πρέπει τελικά να κάνουμε είναι να τα κρατάμε σε ένα όριο θερμίδων, το απαραίτητο για τη διατροφή τους, ανα είδος, (δίαιτα με θερμίδες μπρρρρρρ  ::  ) ώστε να "αναγκαστούν" να δοκιμάσουν και τα φρούτα ή τα λαχανικά που "δεν καταδέχονται". 
Κάπως έτσι;

----------


## cute

ένα λοβμπερντ ποσά γρ τροφής πρέπει να καταναλώνει ημερισιως?

εμένα πάντως η δικιά μου ότι και να της βάλω από φρούτο αλλά και λαχανικο θα το φάει...ειναι πολύ φαγανη χαχα!!
φαι να ναι και ότι να ναι...τα τρώει όλα δεν έχει προβλημα ::

----------


## lagreco69

> Αν κατάλαβα καλά αυτό που πρέπει τελικά να κάνουμε είναι να τα κρατάμε σε ένα όριο θερμίδων, το απαραίτητο για τη διατροφή τους, ανα είδος, (δίαιτα με θερμίδες μπρρρρρρ  ) ώστε να "αναγκαστούν" να δοκιμάσουν και τα φρούτα ή τα λαχανικά που "δεν καταδέχονται". 
> Κάπως έτσι;


Οριο θερμιδων κραταμε για να μην γινουν στρουμπουλα και ιδιαιτερα για στους παπαγαλους που δεν βγαινουν καθολου απο το κλουβι τους για πτησεις. φρουτα και λαχανικα θα δοκιμασουν αλλα θελει πολυ υπομονη και επιμονη. 




> ένα λοβμπερντ ποσά γρ τροφής πρέπει να καταναλώνει ημερισιως?


9 γραμμαρια την ημερα πληρες μειγμα σπορων.

----------


## mitsman

> ένα λοβμπερντ ποσά γρ τροφής πρέπει να καταναλώνει ημερισιως?


Αυτο ειναι κατι που δεν μπορει να απαντηθει απολυτα! Μπορει ομως να σου δωθει ενας μπουσουλας!

Καθε οργανισμος  και καθε χαρακτηρας ειναι διαφορετικος... ενα μεσο καναρινι τρωει κοντα στα 4 γραμμαρια τροφης την ημερα! Κανοντας ενα πειραμα, ταισα 30 πουλια μεμονωμενα σε κλουβακια ατομικα, παρατηρησα οτι αλλα καναρινια ετρωγαν 2 γραμμαρια αλλα 3 αλλα 4 αλλα 5 αλλα 6 ακομη και 7!
Σημασια εχει να γνωριζουμε καλα τους φτερωτους μας συντροφους και να βρουμε οι συγκεκριμένοι τι ποσοτητα τροφης θελουν.... ωστε να ειναι δυνατοι οι οργανισμοι τους και να μην παιρνουν λιπος!



Αρα εσυ θα ξεκινησεις με 9 γραμμαρια (δυο κουταλακια του γλυκου ) και στην διαρκεια της ημερας θα δεις αν το εχει φαει ή οχι! αν το εχει φαει συμπληρωσε λιγακι!, αν δεν το φαι την επομενη μερα βαλε λιγο πιο λιγο!

----------


## cute

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!

----------


## Dimos_Greek

> Είναι γνωστό ότι τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά είναι πολύ σημαντικά για την σωστή διατροφή και ανάπτυξη των πουλιών. 
> 
> Όμως πολλές φορές αντιμετωπίζουμε το πρόβλημα, ο παπαγαλος μας (κυρίως, διότι τα καναρίνια συνηθως είναι πιο εύκολα σε αυτόν τον τομέα) να ΜΗΝ ΛΕΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΑΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΦΡΟΥΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΛΑΧΑΝΙΚΑ που του έχουμε βάλει στο κλουβι!
> 
> Επίσης πολλές φορές δεν πάνε να δοκιμάσουν ούτε το κεχρί για το οποιο συνήθως τρελαινονται και επίσης είναι απαραίτητο για την εκπαίδευση! 
> 
> Αφού λοιπόν δοκίμασα την μέθοδο αυτή στο κοκατίλ μου και την είπα και σε άλλα μέλη και πέτυχε, πήρα την αποφαση να την δημοσιεύσω!
> 
> *ΞΕΚΙΝΑΜΕ!!*
> ...


Και εγω το εκανα χωρις να το διαβασω και ετσι σαν να τσιμπανε λιγο!!!!

----------

